# General all around plant combination?



## Klinger4077 (Oct 2, 2018)

I’m curious as to what a good all around combination for a viv would be. Like ground cover, creeping plants, things like that. Anyone have any cool combinations? Also, any specific type of brom that is commonly used in vivs? Or just broms in general


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

If you're looking for ideas and inspiration, you can check out the Plants subforum and look through the stickies. I periodically browse through the "What Have You Got in Foliage?" thread, since there are just so many amazing plants in there. 

If you really just want to get started without having to think too much about it, some of our vendors offer plant packages intended to be a complete starter plant setup. Josh's Frogs, Glass Box Tropicals, and Neherp all sell them. Some members here might also be willing to throw together a package if you ask.


----------



## Klinger4077 (Oct 2, 2018)

Woodswalker said:


> If you're looking for ideas and inspiration, you can check out the Plants subforum and look through the stickies. I periodically browse through the "What Have You Got in Foliage?" thread, since there are just so many amazing plants in there.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really just want to get started without having to think too much about it, some of our vendors offer plant packages intended to be a complete starter plant setup. Josh's Frogs, Glass Box Tropicals, and Neherp all sell them. Some members here might also be willing to throw together a package if you ask.




Thanks for the reply! I’ll be looking more on the forum for specific plants and also look at the vendors to purchase a package! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

For cascading vines I like Peperomia prostrata and Dischidia ovata.
For climbing vines I like Monstera friedrichsthalii, Monstera siltepecana, Hoya carnosa, Syngonium rayii, and sometimes oak leaf creeping fig.
For ground rambling vines I like Hydrocotyle and Pellionia.
For Broms I like (listed smallest to largest) 'Chiquita linda' 'Fireball' and 'Olens' 
For aquatic plants that can grow in high humidity I like Anubias, Java moss, and Flame moss.
For terrestrial plants I like Pilea, Fittonia, Ludisia, Anthurium, Calathea, Nephrolepis cordifolia (lemon button fern) and Davallia fejeensis (Rabbit's Foot Fern).
For mounted orchids I like Dinema polybulbon and Pleurothallis grobyi.
For dart frog safe carnivorous plants I like Utricularia sandersonii, Utricularia heterosepala, Utricularia bisquamata, Utricularia longifolia, Utricularia calycifida, and mexican Pinguicula species and their hybrids.


----------



## Klinger4077 (Oct 2, 2018)

Okapi said:


> For cascading vines I like Peperomia prostrata and Dischidia ovata.
> 
> For climbing vines I like Monstera friedrichsthalii, Monstera siltepecana, Hoya carnosa, Syngonium rayii, and sometimes oak leaf creeping fig.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the list! I’ve saved some that I’d be interested in planting in the viv. I have a Mexican Butterwort that I could plant as well but is it a good choice? My grows pretty rampant so I’d be worried about it taking over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klinger4077 (Oct 2, 2018)

Also, is there a list of orchids that would be suitable for vivs? My grandfather is an orchid grower/collector so it would be interesting to incorporate multiple orchids in the mix. I have taken note of the orchids mentioned above and will probably order one of them in a short while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm on my phone at work so I can't search out the threads but there have been a lot of threads about people's success growing orchids with species lists. The biggest thing is making sure you have adequate air circulation to ensure that orchids dry out a little between misting. Pumilio has a great thread that I can't remember the name of right now about a vivarium he built that is absolutely full of orchids.
Here's a old but good thread:
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26931
Andy's orchids has a searchable database with a filter for vivarium suitable.

Break is over but I'll revisit this thread tonight when I'm at an actual computer.


----------



## Kalle (May 14, 2010)

Klinger4077 said:


> Also, is there a list of orchids that would be suitable for vivs? My grandfather is an orchid grower/collector so it would be interesting to incorporate multiple orchids in the mix. I have taken note of the orchids mentioned above and will probably order one of them in a short while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a textfile where I just dump names of plants that I like that I've seen in peoples vivariums or people mention in threads that seem interesting. I'll give you the orchid part here. Just note that I've no experience with many of them myself so just do a bit research on them before buying to see if they fit in your setup. Some orchids can be high maintenance. But the list can be a starting point at least. 

Masdevallia wendlandiana

Cirrhopetalum pulchellum

Haraella retrocalla

Bulbophyllum wendlandianum

Bulbophyllum cocoinum

Bulbophyllum longissimum

Cirrhopetalum fascinator

Leptotes bicolor

Pleurothallis grobyi

Macodes petola

Dinema polybulbon

Pleurothallis grobyi

Coelogyne fimbriata

Sigmatostalix radicans

Maxillaria variabilis


----------



## Klinger4077 (Oct 2, 2018)

Kalle said:


> I have a textfile where I just dump names of plants that I like that I've seen in peoples vivariums or people mention in threads that seem interesting. I'll give you the orchid part here. Just note that I've no experience with many of them myself so just do a bit research on them before buying to see if they fit in your setup. Some orchids can be high maintenance. But the list can be a starting point at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the list! I’m really liking the Dinema polybulbon and bulbophyllum wendlandianum. I’ll have to see how I’ll have them placed when I get the enclosure next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Here are 2 older threads that you may find interesting:


https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/261146-total-n00bs-cheat-sheet-orchids-terrariums.html


https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/91961-good-beginner-micro-mini-orchids.html


Hope that helps...


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry it took so long, I had an unexpectedly busy evening.

Here is the Pumilo thread I mentioned earlier but I misspelled his username before  
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/334946-jungle-gym.html 
Edit: Watch the third Youtube video for the orchids. Hopefully he can list some of the orchids he has growing in there. 
Edit again: Some of them are listed in his old plant classified posts, one of which I linked further down on this post.

This is a thread that has been around for a while but it has a lot of flower and some orchid pictures:
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/12062-tis-season-what-have-you-got-blooming.html 
And this is similar to the above. It isn't orchid specific, but it is great for general plant ideas:
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26599-what-have-you-got-foliage.html

Just a few from searching:
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/347514-mini-orchid-advice.html
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/313258-first-orchids-10-gallon-vertical.html
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/326090-minature-orchids.html
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/m...ube-orchid-terrarium-hygrolon-background.html
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/321481-varadero-orchid-focused-viv.html
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/319122-orchid-id.html
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/314746-easy-orchids.html
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/305865-masdevalia-question.html
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/140394-jasons-orchid-case-build.html
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/67659-how-many-you-use-orchids.html

Here is a thread that the pictures are broken in, but it provides a list of their names and the author owns a plant and vivarium store called Glass Box Tropicals that is well known and respected in the hobby:
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/297802-few-orchid-pics.html

Looking through the old classified threads in the plant classified section can give good orchid ideas as well, since they are coming from people who are on the forum and growing orchids:
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/p...fieds/342105-pumilos-massive-orchid-sale.html

This is the vivarium section from an orchid specific forum that is good for inspiration:
Terrarium Gardening - Orchid Board - Most Complete Orchid Forum on the web !

And here is a link to the search section of Andy's orchids. Hands down the best source for orchids on the internet and owned by a very passionate orchid collector who has been collecting orchids since he was a kid.
https://andysorchids.com/buildsearch.asp
Just click the options you are looking for to do a filtered search of his inventory. I suggest Miniature, Easy grower, and Vivarium.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Klinger4077 said:


> Thanks for the list! I’ve saved some that I’d be interested in planting in the viv. I have a Mexican Butterwort that I could plant as well but is it a good choice? My grows pretty rampant so I’d be worried about it taking over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as it doesn't require a cold dormancy and is planted in such a way that it isn't misted directly it should do fine. 

Dendrozone planted a Ping under his quad misting head where mist doesn't directly hit so it doesn't get drenched. It has bloomed nonstop from what I can tell and has formed a good sized clump. He has pointed it out in a few videos but you can clearly see it at about 20 seconds into this video. I enjoy his videos, he has a very soothing Bob Ross kind of voice and personality 





If you build a cork bark mosaic build with sphagnum moss stuffed in the cracks you can plant pings in the moss or even start leaf pullings in the moss. Here is a Ping vivarium using just sphagnum moss as the background:
https://www.californiacarnivores.co...o-build-a-pinguicula-wall-by-daniela-ribbecke

Rampant growth shouldn't be an issue. Look at it more as effortless propagation for selling/trading or planting in future vivariums


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Okay, last post in a row I promise 

Here is a nice paludarium I just found on pintrest with orchids and carnivores. I am liking the right side where the ground is covered in Pings and Utricularia

https://www.pinterest.com/gagaz10/terrarium-évolution/


----------



## Klinger4077 (Oct 2, 2018)

Okapi said:


> Okay, last post in a row I promise
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, you always offer so much information it’s great! It’ll take me a while to look through all the resources but I really appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Just like a potted plant arrangement you want fillers, spillers, and thrillers


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Zero Marcgravia recommendations. Come on, folks ;-) Those are some of my favorites, anyway, but I just like shinglers in general. Blue Cebu, Rhaphidophoras, etc. If your background/sides are set up for climbers, I would put some shinglers in there, too. 

Mark


----------

